# Pm 935 Tv Ordered



## oldhank60 (Jun 8, 2015)

I have placed order for my PM 935 TV , its 8-12 weeks out,  be hard to wait that long but I can survive it if my 1340GT would arrive soon, its said to be at the docks waiting to be unloaded.   then add  1-2 wks. for me to go pick up, I have to schedule a vacation day few weeks out just to have my position covered.

I went with the variable speed model so I can save time when going from one job or process to the next,  did not want to rewire whole machine as I will need to do with 1340gt.   I will need to ask more questions on hooking up the Hitachi VFD .   it worries me that I must take out factory wiring to complete hook up of VFD.. what if I don't get it right and thencant figure out how to get original wiring back installed?

Can I use lathe as is just by running feed through the VFD to 3ph motor a is.   then maybe do the rest of the variable speed wiring at later time?


----------



## brino (Jun 8, 2015)

oldhank60 said:


> what if I don't get it right and thencant figure out how to get original wiring back installed?



Pictures; Lots of pictures! 
That's what I use whenever I'm going into some unknown tear-down. Often I never use them, but a couple times...wow it saved my a$$.
-brino


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 8, 2015)

Contrats on the 935 purchase! 

I'm afraid you can half-arsed this. The factory controls won't work if you bypass them by wiring the motor directly to the VFD. If you do that then only the VFD can control the motor. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Dman1114 (Jun 8, 2015)

Doing the VFD 3 phase change over on my lathe, was a great learning experience.   now if something goes wrong i can fix it.

If something went screwy with the factory wiring i wouldn't know the first place to start looking.


GO for it  YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!


----------



## oldhank60 (Jun 9, 2015)

wish I had wiring diagram for the 1340gt and the PM935, it would make it easier to figure out ahead of time what I need to do. 

OK with the 1340gt using a VFD   there has to be a main hook up(feed) on the lathe for power, will this  allow me to run lathe or do I also need to have a single phase line going in to power up any contacts.   does any one have factory wiring diagram they could post in pfd.? or photos of wiring  the 1340 gt and the pm935vt

I think there is a great need to have the manuals for all the PM machines on line in pdf.      I will be taking a mass amount of photo's to keep my self out of trouble while hooking up the 1340GT  I should not have much to do getting the 935vt wired since it is already variable speed .

Hank


----------



## Dman1114 (Jun 9, 2015)

There are a few different ones floating around in various post in this pm forum..

I'm sure someone will chime in with a diagram for u.


Mine wasn't a 1340gt but it was a g4003g.

I completely gutted all the electronics .
In mine the only thing I kept was the rocker fwd reverse switch.

I wanted it as close to factory as possible.

I did have a lot of help from a fellow member on here.  

At first it seemed overwelming but once I jumped into it it went smooth.


----------



## oldhank60 (Jun 9, 2015)

I have found diagram for installing the VFD I have but nothing showing factory wiring as of yet


----------



## mksj (Jun 9, 2015)

I have placed some an updated schematic and programing information in your PM1340GT thread. The factory schematic for the PM1340GT is not needed, because everything is replaced for the most part. You only use the spindle direction switch, its wires, and the terminal strip in the control box (and possibly the transformer if you use it for the 24V light). You wire the VFD directly to incoming power, some individuals use a power disconnect in the VFD box and cartridge fuse or a 30A DIN breaker.


----------



## oldhank60 (Jun 10, 2015)

mksj said:


> I have placed some an updated schematic and programing information in your PM1340GT thread. The factory schematic for the PM1340GT is not needed, because everything is replaced for the most part. You only use the spindle direction switch, its wires, and the terminal strip in the control box (and possibly the transformer if you use it for the 24V light). You wire the VFD directly to incoming power, some individuals use a power disconnect in the VFD box and cartridge fuse or a 30A DIN breaker.
> View attachment 105485


Thank You
OK how do I wire up the 1340 to a VFD just so I have 3ph power and run it as it comes in the crate. let say I dont want to add anything except power and use the lathe as factory designed?


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 11, 2015)

Congrats on both your PM1340GT and your PM935TV.  I have both and may be a bit biased.

Take the recommendations from above, do NOT wire in your lathe by the main power input from your VFD.  The VFD outputs should go directly to the motor and the motor only.  Then you can use the controls on the VFD to control the lathe for testing (or even routinely if you wanted to stop there) but I recommend wiring in the auxiliary controls and tying them back to the VFD as "external inputs".

It is quite simple to do but does take some time.

Again, congrats on the machines.  I hope you are as happy with yours as I have been with mine for the past year.

Mike.


----------



## oldhank60 (Jun 13, 2015)

zmotorsports said:


> Congrats on both your PM1340GT and your PM935TV.  I have both and may be a bit biased.
> 
> Take the recommendations from above, do NOT wire in your lathe by the main power input from your VFD.  The VFD outputs should go directly to the motor and the motor only.  Then you can use the controls on the VFD to control the lathe for testing (or even routinely if you wanted to stop there) but I recommend wiring in the auxiliary controls and tying them back to the VFD as "external inputs".
> 
> ...


thanks Mike  I will be following the diagrams to get everything wired up, I will be asking question here I sure of.  I dont think I will be able to get it wired over night 



 I am counting on both machines to help me get out of back logged gun repair I have waiting.   Customers know I am waiting on new machines so they are not pressing for quick work.   its a plus in a sad way , I am only person I know of who will do gunsmithing  in my area, The other gunsmiths unfortunately have passed on leaving only me,  I am not a spring chicken my self at 60 I may get another 10 years before I retire, I do have plans to pass it all on to my son


----------



## oldhank60 (Jun 14, 2015)

How do you wire up a 3ph PM-935TV to a VFD.  it is already varible speed, can I wire it directly to main hook up location and run it  or do I need to tear out a bunch of wiring on it also.  
I had originaly wanted to get the 935 in single phase but worried I would get effect milling in the same way single phase does while running a lathe, of course I have never made a part on mill that did not show the swirl or path of mill tool,  they all leave their own special print


----------



## Smudgemo (Jun 14, 2015)

Hank, I'm no expert on VFDs, but using the VFD to only create 3ph is sort of like buying an automatic dishwasher and using it as a drying rack.  The mill looks to be way easier to set up than the lathe.  I have the step pulley 935, and there isn't really much wiring to remove.  The options you have are definitely worth the effort. 

The wiring from a power source  went into the switch and out to the motor, so I removed the switch and mounted my control box in its place.  You simply run power to the VFD (I placed a switch before it), then to the motor.  The control box wiring (I used sprinkler wire from HD) goes to the VFD, and that's it.  Well, coolant and the 220v light are powered prior to the VFD, but that's easy. 

I feel the difficult part is choosing your programming parameters, but that's not too hard if you know what you are after.  I don't know how helpful this is, but this was the baseline programming Matt provided:
*F001 60.00
F002 2.00
A001 01
A002 01
B037 01
B031 10
B091 01*

You should be up and running in a few hours.

-Ryan


----------



## oldhank60 (Jun 14, 2015)

but what do I need to program on the 935 Tv if its already a variable speed ?  anything that is single phase will not need a vfd. I can see adding a vfd to a step pulley system bit not varible speed which is why most use the vfd. or am I missing something.  that get me back to not know how and what is wired on the 935.    Is there a benifit for me to have the 3ph motor other than it does not cost extra?




Side note: every large piece of equipment in my shop has its own disconnect.  Power is feed from a 200amp panel, via a 30 amp breaker to a non fused disconnect then to the equipment it runs . when I am done operating  lathe or mill or anything else that is take 30 amp breaker or larger have the disconnect thrown to off position when not being used, except the hot tub which is powerd 24/7/365  at 102F  works great for those of us cursed with rheumatoid arthritis and plain sucks with a temporary ostomy bag. ( to be removed /reversed 08/03/2015


----------



## mksj (Jun 14, 2015)

The 935TV mill comes with a VFD, BUT you need to order it with a single phase VFD, which is extra (for some reason). Otherwise you will need an RPC to power the VFD, which is a waste of money. The mill motor is 3 phase by default, usually there are 2 or 3 speed ranges. So make sure this is what you ordered. It should be turnkey when you get it, no modifications (at least not the electrical). Many other people that ordered the 935TS (pulley) version because that was all that was available and they added a VFD. 
The specifications for the PM935 is here: http://www.machinetoolonline.com/files/PM-935SPM-935V_Quote_Updated_2-12-14.pdf

I use a 30A breaker (D-Type) for my 2HP machines, and each has a power disconnect at the machine. I ran a 100A circuit/sub panel to the garage and each machine has its own dedicated circuit.  The 1340GT does not come with a power disconnect or a breaker (cartridge fuse), many individuals when doing the VFD conversion add these. You might clear up some of your questions with Matt at QMT as to what is needed/recommended and what is being sent.


----------



## John Hasler (Jun 14, 2015)

A single phase VFD is more expensive than a three phase one for the same horsepower because it requires larger, more expensive parts in the power supply.


----------



## mksj (Jun 14, 2015)

I am well aware of the difference and that there is an upcharge, my point is that the difference between a single phase and three phase VFD at the 2HP level, should be nominal, not $299.


----------



## John Hasler (Jun 15, 2015)

mksj said:


> I am well aware of the difference and that there is an upcharge, my point is that the difference between a single phase and three phase VFD at the 2HP level, should be nominal, not $299.


That does seem excessive.


----------



## oldhank60 (Jun 16, 2015)

OK The PM-935 TV is now coming with single phase motor and should be ready to apply power from disconnect as soon as it arrive at QMT . I go pick it up, hual it home and set up in garage/shop
My garage has its own 200 amp service with lots of room in panel to add more double amp breakers , 40 breaker  panel with maybe 16 used .


----------



## mksj (Jun 16, 2015)

I hope you mean single phase VFD with a 3 phase motor, unless this is a vari-speed type of mechanical system. I would use a breaker in accordance with the manual, I would think a 30A or 32A would be sufficient for this size motor.


----------



## tmarks11 (Jun 16, 2015)

mksj said:


> I hope you mean single phase VFD with a 3 phase motor, unless this is a vari-speed type of mechanical system.


PM-935TV has the typical bridgeport-style mechanical vari-speed head, thus no need for a VFD.

The PM-935TS has the typical multi-belt reduction system; ordering with a three phase motor and adding a VFD increases the convenience in selecting the speed of your choice.


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 17, 2015)

The TV uses a mechanical/belt system for the variable speed like a BP IIRC.


----------

